# Tennessee Viticultural & Oenological Society Contest



## jswordy (Sep 23, 2013)

TVOS is just getting their info up for this year. Of note, the deadline to enter is Jan. 10, 2014. You must be a TVOS member.

The contest is basically down and dirty on categories. They include a label contest.

http://tvos.org/?TVOS_Amateur_Winemaking_Contest


----------

